# Te Amo Revolution Robusto Ovalado



## Tuxguy

Let me start off by saying I have been smoking cigars now for 7 to 8 years. In that time I have only had one other Te Amo cigar. I do not recall which one but I remember not enjoying it. When I got home yesterday I received the new JR Cigar catalog and noticed a few new cigars on the cover. One being a new cigar from Te Amo called the Revolution. Later on last night I stopped by a beer distributor by my house that has a walk in and noticed they had 2 new boxes of the Revolution. I decided to pick up one of the robusto (5.25" 56 RG) sized ones to try. The price point was $4.55
So here we go!
This is what JR's says:" Blended with tons of uniquely flavorful San Andrés leaf and finished with the ***** wrapper that made the original line so beloved, these additions to the longstanding Te-Amo family have been crafted with a "boutique cigar" presentation in mind. A bit fuller in body than their predecessors, they're rich, fragrant, expertly built, and extremely satisfying."









First thing to notice is it is a box press style which they call Ovalado
The outer wrapper is a lighter shade of brown, a very "flat finish". Zero shine and no signs of oil.
I just used a regular guillotine cut, upon pre light the cigar smells like hay and has a great draw.









As I got into the first 1/3 of this cigar I notice the hints of hay and grass in which I do not really care for.
The burn of the cigar is great as well as the draw, just not caring for it thus far.









As I get into the 2/3 of this cigar I start to notice the strong flavors of ammonia, the sign of a cigar not quite ready to be smoked. At this point I am really turned off. I tried to stick with it only because I was getting such a good ash and the great draw kept up.
Upon getting to the last third the ash fell off and I called it quits. No sense of wasting time on a bad cigar. Going into it I did not have high expectations but I figured why not give it a try, something new. In conclusion the main thing I disagree with is the description is that it is labeled as a "Full" strength cigar. Not even close. All I can say is maybe again in another 7 years but until then forget it.


----------



## hachigo

Thanks for the review. I had a different experience, but that is what's fun about cigars.

I emailed Altadis and was told this one wouldn't be rolling out till Oct. or Nov. Surprised you were able to get one early.


----------



## hogjaw

cleaning out my chest and found an old Te Amo empty box probably 20 years old. Hadn't thought of the brand in a long time until coming across your post.


----------

